# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الهدلق: الصمت والحكمة المصلوبة | ابراهيم التركي

## سعيد الرميح

**يتابعه مئة ألفٍ أو يزيدون ويتناقل تغريداتِه كثيرون؛ فقد حافظ على نهجه العلميِّ الهادئ مُمتَّعًا باختيارات لطيفة وإنشاءٍ مميزٍ وأفكارٍ مضيئةٍ مضيفة ، وقد يضيقُ بوضع هذا الوسيطِ الهادر الهاذر فينقطع ثم يؤوب مؤمنًا أن له دورًا لم يقضِه بحق قارئيه، ولو كان ساكنو» تويتر» مثلَه لفضلنا بعضَ ما يقول على المنقول.

** تبقى معلومات صاحبكم عنه محدودةً غير أنه عالمٌ في إهاب شاب؛ تحكمه رزانةٌ ودرايةٌ وأفقٌ متجددٌ وتنوعٌ معرفيٌ ينتقل به من السلفية إلى المعاصرة ومن مشايخ الدين إلى الروائيين ومن بني يعرب إلى الغربيين والشرقيين دون أن يعانيَ ازدواجيةً أو يشكوَ من تضادٍ أو يأذنَ لمن يُطل عبر نافذته بمثل هذه الأحاسيس.

**الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الهدلق متكونٌ قبل أن يكتب ورقيًا أو رقميًا؛ فما أضاع وقته في التعالم وأضاء وقت سواه بالتعلم، ومن النادر أن نقرأ له مكرورًا أو خِلوًا من فوائد تقتنص الشرائد وتقيد الأوابد وتوثق الفرائد بلغةٍ راقية عذبةٍ تحتفظ للفصحى ببيانها وللفصحاءِ بقيمتهم.

** يوثق كلامه بنصوص وشخوص، وحين كتب سلسلة تغريدات عن «مضار لفحات الهواء في أيام الشتاء» استشهد بأمثلة عن شيخ العروبة أحمد زكي باشا الذي مرض بسببها ومات، وكذا آل أمر بولس سلامة للإقعاد أربعين عامًا، وتوفي عم لخليل حاوي يوم زواجه بسبب لفحة برد، ولا يكتفي بهذا بل يذكر أبرز من ألف عن شيخ العروبة، وأهم مؤلفات صاحب عيد الرياض، وما كتبه إيليا حاوي عن أخيه فامتزج الطب بالأدب بتراتبية لطيفة.

** جُمعت له مئات التغريدات في رابط واحد فأشبهت كنزًا علميًا ينتقل به شداةُ المعرفة بين خبر ومعلومة ورأي ونادرة ، ومن أغربه أنه درس النحو على العلامة (أبي خديجة) ووصفه بأنه من «آيات الله» قدم إلى بلادنا بتأشيرة «عامل وعاش في سكن العمال بحي البطحاء، ومن أطرفه إجابة محمود السعدني في أخريات حياته حين سئل عما استفاده من تجاربه فقال : كل ما استفدته « ما لوش لزمة أعمل بيه أيه»، ومن أقساه تمثلُ الشيخ حمد الجاسر بأبيات المعافى بن زكريا ومنها : «ثورٌ ينال الثريا وعالمٌ متخفي» .

** من شاء متعةً وفائدةً فليسعَ إلى الهدلق كما سعى «هو إلى «أبي خديجة»، وليقرأْ تجربته فسيجد ما يعمله بها، وليدقق في الثريا فقد تلتبس بالثرى.

** العالم لا يضيع وقته.

----------

